# New here!



## Jcooper (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey everybody! I've been working quite a bit this year trying to figure graphite out. There's so much to know... Does anyone know how to achieve an ultra black background with graphite? I've heard of using fixitive (which I've also never done) and adding layers of graphite? Could I add charcoal? I don't even understand charcoal. It's so messy. Anyway I've attached a photo of the piece this post is referring to. Thanks!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

I work with graphite and have found it is not favorable to intense black as you require here. If you have tried the softest graphite and still need darker, you could use charcoal, pastel or even start you work on black paper.

Others may have better suggestions because I am not back into art a full two years yet.

Very nice piece btw!


----------

